# gaboon sheds



## lucy1979 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi
Its the crazy skin shed artist / collector, firstly a big thanks to pete blake at reptile zone for suppling me with vast amounts of wonderful sheds Secondly there are still a few that I'm missing which i would dearly love to get hold of the most important being a gaboon viper, so if anyone could point me in the direction of any gaboon keepers that would be fab


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Tell mine to shed :devil: as far as i know hes only had one shed since birth - VERY early this year! :lol2:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Helen ... 
A few of the remaining ones here have sloughed , Up his food now to push him into slough  
xx


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Not the number of meals , a large one usually does the trick  xx


----------



## lucy1979 (Feb 19, 2012)

would love to see pics of the little guy


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Al is the master, i love this little huffy guy


----------



## lucy1979 (Feb 19, 2012)

he's very beautiful, wow, gaboons are incredible


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Al is the master, i love this little huffy guy
> 
> image
> 
> image


 That second pic is stunning, gabs will always be my dream snake at least till there are no kids in the house then try and stop me!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> Al is the master, i love this little huffy guy
> 
> image
> 
> image




Wow what a beauty in the second pic you can hardly see him the master of camouflage !:notworthy:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I swear this thread helped - he finally shed!! :2thumb: Its a good'un too - you can determine all his patterning etc. 

OP - if you want the shed, PM me your address and ill post it : victory:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

How about a pic now he's sloughed .. pwetty please  x


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> How about a pic now he's sloughed .. pwetty please  x


Aww he fed last night so i didn't want to drag him out of his hide, but you can see how crazy BRIGHT he is now! :flrt:














































Amazing how much patterning can be seen on his shed:


















:2thumb:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> Aww he fed last night so i didn't want to drag him out of his hide, but you can see how crazy BRIGHT he is now! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Pretty little male you've got there Helen! His head is looking a real nice white, after that shed.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous! .. He's come up lovely and , will continue to improve right up until about two feet in length  
Thanks Helen x


----------



## lucy1979 (Feb 19, 2012)

oh my! iv only just seen the sheds, the pattern is wonderful, just what I'm looking for


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive got a single shed from my Gab here to he should hopefully shed again soon. Pm me your details and il send you a skin to


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

If there's a shed going spare somewhere, I'd love to ask if I may have one? I like making little displays from nice sheds, and I'd love to do one for a friend of mine


----------

